# Movement...



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

How many of you are seeing much deer movement during daylight hours? Any big buck sightings during legal shooting hours? I am new to Whitetail hunting and am wondering how long the rut will last as well as how long after the rifle season it will take to get bucks moving in the daylight again? Lets hear from you seasoned Whitetail hunters?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Rut is winding down but there still is an occ 'hottie' and rifle or not,bucks will follow her almost anywhere.The Q about 'how long after' rifle has many factors.In remote areas without pressure they are out early/late already.Other areas it will vary by an inverse ratio to pressure,weather,(if cold,they feed),snow depth,etc.As a general rule,except for 'rut nuts',the bigger/older the buck,the more sensitive he'll be to daylight movement.
My 2 cents.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

seems as soon as it snows here, 8" or so, the deer move to there wintering ground and the rut seems to basically stop. food sources are key now. however, there is usually a good spurt of rutting activity around dec. 5th or so. i watched about 50-60 deer in a cornfield at dark yesterday. 6-8 bucks, 2 dandies and they had no interest other than feeding


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

Just 2 days ago I had a good buck and 9 does come by me and 2 friends had a few less by them. My excuse, before anyone asks, is that I sat in a crappy spot and didn't get a shot. I'm learning. I don't know how far from the bedding I was but I saw them between 1:00 and 3:30 pm. The bucks are surely still looking as 1 of us was scenting and another had a very swollen neck buck around him. The does are really grouped up now and don't seem to stick right on a trail but close enough if you sit in the right spot. I had a shooting lane and a few were in it but trying to draw on one doe while 3 others are looking at you is tough.

They're still out there and there are still some big bucks. We've seen a few. Hopefully will take something before season end too.

Good luck


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

I got skunked this past weekend... didn't see a single deer while on stand. I saw a few deer crossing the road when I was leaving my stand after dark, but compared to the previous 2 weeks, movement has come to a standstill. The rut is definately winding down/almost done. This is my first year hunting ND, but it was easy to tell when the rut was in full swing and when most of it stopped. It was like a faucet turned on and off.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

I have been seeing some doe moving 1/2 before sunset the last few days, but not one buck yet. I have three spots with buck traffic but I am not sure which one to put the time in. Without seeing the bucks moving at all I am not sure of their patterns.


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

Heading back out tomorrow. I'll let you know what the movement is like now. This is my next to last chance to fill my tag. If not tomorrow, then it's the 26th for me.

I went out 2 weeks ago and they were not in the draws anymore. They seem to feed out of the draws low and run straight lines to the feeding grounds out in the open fields where I'm at around 3pm or half past. Saw a nice 4x4 and stalked a nice size 3x3 but my release froze up and I spooked him while trying to get it to work.

Going to test my theory on the open field travel but I'm going to be right at the end of the tree growth draw they head into the fields through.

I really hope I can close the deal tomorrow on a nice buck but a decent one or a good size doe will do just fine too. Kids gotta eat!!


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

I have been seeing some mid day movement to food locations the last couple weeks. I pulled out of the area I have been for the last few weeks trying to get the #1 buck on my hitlist. He is completly nocturnal and not giving me any chance at a shot. Now I am on the ground at a major food source with a couple small bucks and a 5x5 from my hitlist that I will try to close the deal on. Him and his group of does are moving just before five so if they work right I hope to have a shot in some good light. Good luck to all of you crazy archery hunters still out braving the elements. I should have bought an archery tag earlier in the year instead of waiting until the last part of the season.


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

Nothing today. Alot of ruckus going on in the feeding field that was pushing the deer the opposite way. I got in at noon and they were already up in the fields eating. They are out earlier for sure. One more chance on the 26th. I can only hope.

Good luck. Must be nice to have patterned deer to follow and good ones at that. These public deer are so smart...it's stupid!


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

They came out tonight like clock work, however the wind killed me. Three does came out and busted me, so I moved out as the storm was still pushing through and I had the wrong wind for the area I have my blind. Tomorrow is another day, I will be out after work and see if my luck is a little better.


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

No movement today (26th). I spooked up 4 bedded does and that's all I saw. There are tons of tracks going up and down the draws and across the river but nothing moving in the day today. I think they were enjoying resting in the warmth. It was in the high teens/low 20's and very little wind down in the draws. We saw tons of foraging digs, bedding areas and trails but they were all somewhere else. I think they're moving like crazy at night now. Gonna try my stand tomorrow morning and see if there is anything there again. Only one more weekend to try after tomorrow.


----------

